# Did Anyone Else Notice



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the keyboard on the touchpad is virtually not usable. I'm not being picky, and I've tried several. It seems like even if I hit every key completely right, it misses some out









Alpha 2


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

I use thumb keyboard and it works flawless. I'm with you on the stock keyboard, it just doesn't cut it.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

dhoshman said:


> I use thumb keyboard and it works flawless. I'm with you on the stock keyboard, it just doesn't cut it.


Thumb keyboard free on amazon market a month ago = best download


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

SwiftKey X is the best keyboard I've found.. works great.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

i think the original post has merit in that the targeting or screen calibration seems off in alpha 2. there have been several times where i had the distinct experience of hitting something i didn't intend - not only for the keyboard but also for hyperlinks and even in games.

i did not notice this effect in alpha 1.

no biggie though. still alpha.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

for me the stock android keyboard on the alpha 2 is very responsive and perfect.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't had any issues w/touch accuracy on Alpha 2.1...using Swype w/mods specified in the thread here on this forum.


----------



## jmerlos (Sep 18, 2011)

I am using better keyboard with no problems


----------



## felixdd (Sep 21, 2011)

I think the calibration is a bit off too. I'm noticing that my finger taps are registering a bit higher than my fingers are actually tapping.

Simultaneously, on games like Nova 2 and gun bros, the touch sensitivity is very twitchy.

I'm a relative latecomer to installing the alpha 2 so I didn't bring this up in the buglist, but if this isn't addressed by alpha 3 then I'll peruse the buglist to see if it's been raised yet. They have bigger fish to fry anyways (still getting FCs galore)

Keep it up boys!


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

The free Gingerbread keyboard from the market is VERY slick


----------



## Macmee (Oct 13, 2011)

For me, it's not about which custom keyboard I have, unfortunately regardless of what I have unless I type painfully slow, it wont insert all my keys even if I hit them all correctly


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Thumb keyboard free on amazon market a month ago = best download


agreed....i had no use for it at the time, but i am SOOO glad i downloaded it when it was free. while it still isn't perfect (the keys are just a tad to far apart still in landscape mode for my chode like fingers) it is a great alternative to the stock GB keyboard


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

I am using the Thumb Keyboard from Beansoft: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.beansoft.keyboardplus&hl=en best 3 dollars I have spent yet...


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

I use Hackers Keyboard - it's so customisable that if it's not quite right you can play about with the settings until you're completely happy with it. It also has the number keys along the top row like the WebOS keyboard and you can set it to vibrate slightly on keypress for feedback - in short it's awesome.


----------



## autobulb (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmm weird. I thought I would hate using a virtual keyboard because I have a Droid 2 with hardware keyboard, but I have been having no problems with the stock keyboard on the Touchpad. Sometimes I am even able to type really fast using 4-6 fingers if I have the tablet on a flat surface.


----------

